# Did you wear any EA or FC "bling"?



## nixxon2000 (Jan 3, 2014)

Kind of started this in another topic and thought it deserved its own. 

I know it's per jurisdiction but if it was allowed did you wear anything? What was it?


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 3, 2014)

The first time I ever saw any EA or FC symbol on jewelry was around 10 years after I was raised.  It's so rare I think that's why traditions and rules about jewelry are based on wearing the S&C.


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is Victoria Australia the UGL gives all new EA's a welcome pack and in this pace is a S&C lapel pin and bumper sticker to display right off the bat. I was surprised and asked if it was ok for a new mason to wear or display the S&C and I was told that in Victoria we are allowed to display them. I also have a Mason ring and I double checked if I was ok to wear that and I was told that I was more than welcome to wear it.


----------



## Browncoat (Jan 3, 2014)

At least Australia gets it right. It's absurd to me that in  most US jurisdictions, we're not allowed to wear the bling until raised as a MM.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jan 3, 2014)

I guess that is something I don't understand. Just because your an EA or FC doesn't mean your not a Mason. You are a mason just not a master. You should still be able to be proud and show off what is changing your life. 

It's just my opinion. This might be another topic. 

Still the replies are interesting.


----------



## mcaldwell (Jan 3, 2014)

I honestly think I do not deserve to wear anything until I earn the privilege. I would hate to think that I would misrepresent the fraternity in my present ignorance to anyone in the general public. I am just an EA.  I am aware of my charge, that is it.


----------



## Rob427W (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm a FC a month and a half away from being Raised, and I truly appreciate not being allowed to wear Light until that time.

Nothing given is appreciated in the same way as if you had earned it.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 4, 2014)

If you are an EA or a FC, look at it this way: How are the S&C positioned on most rings/pins/caps/stickers/etc.? Both legs of the compasses are on top. Is that the position in which they are placed to open an EA or FC lodge?

I think of it as if when I was in the Navy and a Petty Officer 3rd Class ... let's say one day I decided to wear the insignia of a Petty Officer 1st Class; that would be OK, we're all in the Navy, right? 
*(that's not an illustration to suggest a MM "outranks" others in the lodge, rather to show there are differences in insignias)

If your jurisdiction allows it, that's fine and your right. My jurisdiction does not. EAs and FCs are considered Masons, but they aren't really considered lodge members. They don't pay dues, don't vote, don't attended stated meetings, aren't listed on the lodge rolls, and don't have anything identifying them as Masons (i.e. dues cards). EAs and FCs can only go to degree work equal to that of which they have received. If traveling to a lodge other than their own, they must be accompanied by a MM.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jan 4, 2014)

I think I should clarify one point. There are rings and pins and other items with the EA or FC symbol on them. It's not that you should wear the S and C the MM way. They do position the C with the correct point(s) on the S. 

I think an EA or FC wearing anything that's the same as a MM is incorrect unless give to him by the lodge.


----------



## Browncoat (Jan 4, 2014)

That's all fine and dandy. But at the end of the day, it has no real significance. It's all pomp and circumstance, and nothing more. If wearing the ring had any REAL implications, the rules would be the same across the board. I'm all for tradition, but the idea that wearing a piece of jewelry is a "right to be earned" was clearly cooked up in the modern era.

It's a fraternal ring, period. We can add all the additional symbolism, significance, and ceremony to it that we want, but it's not an exclusive ring. Anyone anywhere can purchase and wear one, even non-Masons. One could argue that the attached rite of passage is along the lines of a high schooler's class ring.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 4, 2014)

If "wearing bling" (something I have never referred to my ring as) is a person's goal, they are missing the meaning of Freemasonry. If following the traditions and rights of passage of the fraternity are not important to a person, why bother with learning lectures, etc? A person could just read some stuff on the internet, buy themselves some "bling" and declare themselves to be a Mason.


----------



## Browncoat (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm arguing that it's the other way around. It's you who are missing the point...it's just a ring. Many jurisdictions do not have an actual hard and fast rule about the ring, it's mostly just implied by the rank and file. That's just a fact.

Additionally, the emblem on a lot of rings is not 3 dimensional. There is no way to tell if the compass points are on top or behind the square. So if someone were to wear it as an EA or FC ring, it shouldn't raise any eyebrows. That's irrelevant anyway, as I would also argue that the symbol on the ring is not some kind of ranking notation anyway, its the universal S&C symbol for Freemasonry.

I don't know how anyone can lecture about the significance of a piece of jewelry with a straight face without citing official rulings on the subject. If it were really that big of a deal, Grand Lodges would have actual rules in place for rings. Some do, but again, most do not.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 4, 2014)

Some things fall under the modern, young person's sense of entitlement. When I was in high school, in the military, starting my career, joining a fraternal organization ... I didn't automatically assume I was entitled to the same privileges as those who had been around the block a while.

Browncoat, judging by your avatar, you are a Fellow Craft Mason. Remember, sometimes when you wear the emblem of that which you have not achieved and get questioned on it, although your response may be a natural one, the reply you get might not be what you expect.


----------



## Browncoat (Jan 4, 2014)

Again, you're missing the point. Show me in the bylaws that says the ring is a mark of achievement. You can't, because it doesn't exist. It isn't about priveledge or entitlement. That ring is the mark of a Master Mason because the guys at your Lodge said so. Not because Freemasonry says so.

Show me in any bylaws or credible source on Freemasonry that says the ring serves in any official capacity in the Craft.

I'm playing a bit of Devils Advocate here, because I personally believe in honoring the tradition. That waiting for the ring is the "right" thing to do. But that is my choice. You seem to believe that there is a law on the books or that everyone is bound to believe the same as you do.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jan 4, 2014)

Unfortunately this thread has gone in a direction I did not intend on it going. To make people argue was not my intent and for that I apologize.

I was simply looking for a yes I have and here is what I wore or no I didn't be because it's not allowed in my district.   

I as a "young person" I don't believe it's entitlement to want to wear something. Keeping in mind it in some places it takes a year or more to be raised.  For me wearing the EA symbol on my watch face is for me and no one else. It reminds me to ask for assistance from the GAOTU before I take on a task. When I meet someone it reminds me to not judge them my what they look like but by their character. It simply reminds me of our wonderful teachings. 

It's not worn as a status symbol but as a reminder as the MM ring is and should be a reminder to its owner of their teachings and lessons they are learning. 

Anyway that is my point of view and am sorry if it's not liked by everyone. 

I thought this was going to be a fun informative topic not one that sparked frustration. 

I'll just have to keep questions like this to myself in the future. Sorry about that.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 4, 2014)

Under GLoTX, EAs & FCs are not allowed to wear anything, nor are they allowed to have stickers on their vehicles or other property, that would identify themselves as Masons. In addition, we are not allowed to identify them by name in any fashion, such as a newsletter, email, or any other form that could be seen by non-Masons. 

This is for their own protection from anti-Masons. EAs & FCs have not yet learned what they can or cannot say to profanes, how to protect themselves from questioning by those inimical to the Craft, nor have they yet taken all of the obligations which bind them to the Fraternity & instruct them in the proper behavior of Masons.

There is nothing wrong with the question you asked. EAs and FCs are and should be naturally curious about what we do & why we do certain things in specific ways. However, they should guard against forming opinions without full & proper knowledge regarding matters involving Masonry.


----------



## Bill Rose (Jan 4, 2014)

Indeed Brother, I agree


----------



## Browncoat (Jan 4, 2014)

Agreed. Asking questions is rarely a bad thing. This is a discussion forum, and if everyone shared the same opinion, it would be a pretty dull place.

This is an important topic because it highlights the differences in jurisdictions and separates what is perception vs reality.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 4, 2014)

As note, it seems to be a jurisdictional thing.

All I can say, is that in my jurisdiction, EAs and FCs and told not to display "any jewelry or emblems on their car." It was that way more than 20 years ago when I was initiated, and I, as WM, will tell the same thing to the two EAs we have this month when we do their degree work.


----------



## Browncoat (Jan 4, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> As note, it seems to be a jurisdictional thing.
> 
> It was that way more than 20 years ago when I was initiated...



And that was the only point I was making here. The ring issue comes up quite a bit, and most of the stigma surrounding it really boils down to "this is how we've always done it."

My jurisdiction (and most of Ohio for that matter) is the same as yours. Its a tradition, but there is no bylaw stating anything concrete about the ring. Seems like a lot of countries outside of the US are a lot more liberal when it comes to this topic.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 4, 2014)

I think you will find that to those of us in the South who are drawn to Freemasonry, for most, "liberal" is a dirty word and "tradition" is at the core of our being. My lodge was chartered in 1801. It predates the Grand Lodge of my state by a dozen years. We have one U.S. President who was a member and another who likely received his degrees in our lodge. The copyright date on the Bible on our altar is 1873. There isn't a living member of our lodge who hasn't taken his obligation on that Bible or walked through the same preparation room doors. Although we moved into our current building in 1977, the preparation room doors were brought and installed from the old lodge building. So, breaking with tradition doesn't hold a real priority.


----------



## JFS61 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can see in foreign jurisdictions where progressing between degrees can take a statutory year (or more), that the allowing EA's and FC's to wear jewelry with their respective insignias would be acceptable, but here in the United States, with the lunar month gap between degrees (even less depending on jurisdiction), it would be quite impracticable, thus the ban on it (after all, who would want to spend good money on EA or FC jewelry only to toss it in the back of the jewelry box after a couple of weeks?).


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jan 5, 2014)

I guess some places in the us are different as well. I know mine only does degree work 3 times a year. Every four months or so.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 5, 2014)

We do degree work whenever a candidate is ready, with the exception of the month of December. There is a 28-day waiting period between degrees (lunar month), which in itself a throwback to when the lodges met on the full moon instead of a set day of the month.


----------



## perryel (Jan 5, 2014)

In my travels, I've heard that there are only 2 true rings in Freemasonry--14th & 33rd degree.

This belief would certainly support the position that a blue lodge ring is little more than fraternal jewelry.  While the ring, itself, may not withstand scrutiny under Masonic Law, the S&C as a symbol of the work in the EA, FC, and MM degrees does.  Extrapolating these meanings to the display of the S&C on jewelry, auto emblems, and other items, therefore, seems reasonable.  

While an EA, FC, and MM are all Freemasons, the Craft does maintain a 3 degree system of advancement at the blue lodge.


----------



## Browncoat (Jan 5, 2014)

It may seem reasonable to extrapolate, but it is still not Masonic law. The ring (at Blue Lodge level) is a commemorative decoration, and nothing more.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## perryel (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it your position that Freemasonry, it's symbols, and other elements have no meaning or value beyond what is set forth by what you refer to as "Masonic Law?"


----------



## Browncoat (Jan 5, 2014)

perryel said:


> Is it your position that Freemasonry, it's symbols, and other elements have no meaning or value beyond what is set forth by what you refer to as "Masonic Law?"



No.

Is it your position that every local Lodge custom/tradition/quirk should be made into an enforceable bylaw at the state level?


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 6, 2014)

Browncoat said:


> At least Australia gets it right. It's absurd to me that in  most US jurisdictions, we're not allowed to wear the bling until raised as a MM.


Australia and lots of other jurisdictions outside of the states have longer waiting periods between degrees. They also give their EA and FC certificates so they can prove themselves a Mason via Lawful Masonic Information and get proof from others they encounter if they wear the emblem of The Craft.

Wearing a Master Mason ring works both ways. You can wear it for yourself but you also bring attention from others onto yourself. Whether it be from Cowans, Clandestine, Irregular masons or inquiries from the general public. You will be a target for information.

Excuse me for the lecture portion of my reply. You also have to realize that you are first and foremost a Fellowcraft Mason who happens to be posting on a message forum. You have not yet received all the light there is to receive in Masonry. Your obligation to respect your masonic elders does not cease because you're on the internet. Our charge of Master Masons requires us to correct those of the inferior degrees. Whether you like the reasons or not, you've been corrected as to what the general protocol is when it comes to wearing masonic emblems in the states.

Once you kneel at the alter for your MM degree and the chaplen gives you the charge of a master mason you will soon realize where everyone is coming from.

Seek out light from your lodge mates concerning this topic. I'm sure the blow back wont be as bad as it was here.

Lastly, by the time you find a FC ring, get it shipped and sized you will be a master mason. The time between degrees in the states is usually 28 days at a minimum unless you have scheduling issues or trouble with your memory work. I would not be concerned with masonic jewelery if it is the latter.


----------



## Browncoat (Jan 6, 2014)

I, personally, am not concerned with EA or FC jewelry. I have also been instructed to my Lodge's customs on this matter, as I have said before.

That does not change the fact that if I or anyone else chose to wear a ring prior to becoming a MM, there would be no repercussions for doing so. There is nothing official that states the ring is for MM only, nor is there a set of guidelines for penalizing or punishing a member who does. That has been the only point I have continued to make in this thread, and it has not been refuted.

I have also argued that the ring is merely commemorative, and is in no way a part of ritual or instrumental in practicing Masonry. If it were, there would be actual bylaws protecting its use. I am well aware of its symbolism, and the weight it carries, but I think a lot of Masons put too much emphasis on the ring...which has been evident in this thread.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 6, 2014)

Browncoat said:


> I, personally, am not concerned with EA or FC jewelry. I have also been instructed to my Lodge's customs on this matter, as I have said before.
> 
> That does not change the fact that if I or anyone else chose to wear a ring prior to becoming a MM, there would be no repercussions for doing so. There is nothing official that states the ring is for MM only, nor is there a set of guidelines for penalizing or punishing a member who does. That has been the only point I have continued to make in this thread, and it has not been refuted.
> 
> I have also argued that the ring is merely commemorative, and is in no way a part of ritual or instrumental in practicing Masonry. If it were, there would be actual bylaws protecting its use. I am well aware of its symbolism, and the weight it carries, but I think a lot of Masons put too much emphasis on the ring...which has been evident in this thread.


One cannot be legally punished for wearing a ring depicting the Master Mason degree if they are only an EA or FC unless they are under a jurisdiction that has such legislation in their constitution.

Some esoteric knowledge to consider...

An EA has not yet learned to circumscribe his passions on the square of virtue. An EA wearing a MM ring is showing a lack of control and patients towards his journey in Masonry. He can however wear an EA ring but it will be viewed as inferior by master masons. 

A FC has only partially begun to gain the knowledge necessary to control his passion. Again, a FC wearing the badge of a MM will be looked at as someone who cannot control his passions. He can however wear a FC ring.

Remember, you may unofficially know why both points are elevated above the square on the MM degree but you officially have not received that light.

So when you boil down the arguments for or against, it is false advertising if you wear a MM ring versus a ring of the appropriate degree. (in the states)


----------



## Browncoat (Jan 6, 2014)

I understand what you're saying, Brother_Steve. I do. I also agree with the points you and others have made...in principal and tradition.

However, I also believe that it is wrong for so many Masons to pass off the lore surrounding the ring as if it were some carved in stone law or official part of Masonry, when it clearly isn't.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 6, 2014)

Browncoat said:


> It may seem reasonable to extrapolate, but it is still not Masonic law. The ring (at Blue Lodge level) is a commemorative decoration, and nothing more.



Many brothers become Masons for the deep traditions, so there is more to it than the letter of the law.  How much more does depend on the individual.  In this thread we've seen a spectrum of attitudes about wearing the S&C with both points above.  In this thread we've some few objections to wearing symbols specific to the EA and FC degrees but with much less force of opinion.

Stating that the S&C on a ring is nothing more than commemorative appears to be a small minority opinion.  I wear my ring more as PR than as a personal reminder and that also appears to be a minority opinion.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 6, 2014)

My honest to goodness opinion here is that the prohibition against wearing symbols isn't supposed to be a prohibition, but rather a taboo or best practice I guess. I think the mentality stems from a time when masons had to be quite careful in how they explained the fraternity to the profane. The line of thinking being that an EA or FC could not adequately explain the craft and might give the wrong impression. Since wearing the symbol might instigate conversations of such a nature, it became frowned upon to let non-masters display the symbols and thus keep impromptu conversations with strangers confined to MMs. That's my opinion on how it came to be anyway.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 6, 2014)

There is no specific law against the wearing of a Past Master pin by a Brother who is not a Past Master. However, if done knowingly, I would consider said Brother fraudulent & not deserving of any of the benefits of Masonry, much less those accruing to legitimate Past Masters.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 7, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> There is no specific law against the wearing of a Past Master pin by a Brother who is not a Past Master. However, if done knowingly, I would consider said Brother fraudulent & not deserving of any of the benefits of Masonry, much less those accruing to legitimate Past Masters.



It doesn't help that the PM symbol is different from jurisdiction to jurisdiction and in some cases the PM in one looks way too much like the PGM symbol in another.  It took me years after being "out-stalled" in Illinois before I would wear the Illinois PM symbol because it looks similar to the California PGM symbol.


----------

